# Heading To Maine



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Going to the coast of Maine in Sept. I'm heading out from eastern Pa. Looking for advice and suggestion on roads to travel or avoid.

Thanks a lot, Kevin


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Get through NY at off perk times. I have an EZ pass for the tolls and its saves a lot of time not waiting in line to pay. Stay away from Boston. I left on a Sunday and left early. Had a smooth ride.


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got back last evening. From central NJ we took the GSP to then end and then 287E over the Tapan Zee. 684 North to 84 E. through Conn into Mass. Then took 90 E to 290 E to 495 N. That goes into 95 just before the NH state line. Took 95 into Maine. The first rest stop in Maine on 95 is pretty nice. We usually stop there to sleep.

We have to circumvent the GPS because it always wants to take us on the shortest route...that would be over the George Washington Bridge from where we live. We made that mistake once.







Real narrow and major pot holes. Just check that the roads are decent. The route I gave you is the best we've traveled with the Outback.

Traffice around the Tappan Zee can be heavy during rush hour so judge your travels accordingly.

Where are you headed?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks DMG. We are going to Booth Bay Harbor, Belfast, Southwest Harbor and Acadia. This will be a two week trip. Also, If there is any other info you have, I'm listening.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Where are you planning on staying at Acadia? We are going the end of Sept into Oct.

Are you planning to camp at Acadia (Dry) or another CG?

We really like Acadia, and always stay in the NP CG.

There is a commercial warm shower [lace just outside the park. It used to be nice but the last time it was dirty.







They must have decided to just take the money and run

Last time we went on up to Medway. Stayed at a small private CG that a guy had just bought called Pine Grove. Wasn't real nice but had what we needed. The guy was nice, and had a lot of plans for it. Will be nice to see what he has done.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

For Arcadia we'll be staying at Smugglers Den, Southwest Harbor


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> For Arcadia we'll be staying at Smugglers Den, Southwest Harbor


Sitting in site #75 as I type. Getting ready to head out for a bike ride. Will follow up later. Any specific ??? let me know. It is awesome up here and I haven't had my fill of seafood yet either.

Travel I will advice you to stay away from Tappan Zee. Go I78 or I80 to 287N then stay on the thruway to 84. Adds about 20-30 miles, but I can assure you it is faster and you will acquire less grey hair. Rest as stated above. I90 to 290 and 495 around Boston to 95. Think that was the order. Took us about 11hrs from NJ/PA border on 78. Of course that didn't count the layover at Casa Wolfwood









Gotta go boss is callin. Time to bike.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

swanny said:


> For Arcadia we'll be staying at Smugglers Den, Southwest Harbor


 Swanny, Wolfie and I are not far off 95 in NH. As far as going into Maine, 95 is your best direct route. Avoiding friday late afternoon and early evening will speed your trip. Also returning on 95 in Maine at or around noon time, on a Sunday, you'll find heavy traffic. Mostly exiting campers heading back to Mass and NH.

To circumvent traffic at the tolls in NH Take the Exeter/Hampton Exit on 95North (Just before the toll literaly) Keep right after the toll on to RT 101 West (saves $1.00). Travel about 2 miles to Exit 11. Stay right and turn right on RT33. Stay on 33 for about 5 miles. You will go through Stratham, Greenland and into Newington. Once past Lowes and Target on left, go through 2 more sets of lights and keep right to merge onto 95N. This will put you 1 mile from the Maine border while avoiding heavy traffic at the tolls should it exist. There is only about 30 seconds difference in traveling this route over 95. But if traffic is backed up you could save a considerable amount of time.

When returning if traffic is difficult South Bound you can do the same thing in opposite direction.

Or if the traffic is real bad, stay 101 West bound to Exit 8. Give me a call and I will have a cold one, 30amp service waiting. Then there is the snooty Wolfwood estate/camper stop-over place. She has beer and a *little* more room than I do but seems to be getting alot of business over there lately!

Anyway, more than happy to help if you need or want it.

Eric


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I took the GW bridge once, they just paved the roads and they were great. I was on 2 wheels not 8. I didnt have a fast pass- EZ pass thing and that cost me 30 min. But it was 10am on a sunday so traffic was great....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> For Arcadia we'll be staying at Smugglers Den, Southwest Harbor


 Swanny, Wolfie and I are not far off 95 in NH. As far as going into Maine, 95 is your best direct route. Avoiding friday late afternoon and early evening will speed your trip. Also returning on 95 in Maine at or around noon time, on a Sunday, you'll find heavy traffic. Mostly exiting campers heading back to Mass and NH.

To circumvent traffic at the tolls in NH Take the Exeter/Hampton Exit on 95North (Just before the toll literaly) Keep right after the toll on to RT 101 West (saves $1.00). Travel about 2 miles to Exit 11. Stay right and turn right on RT33. Stay on 33 for about 5 miles. You will go through Stratham, Greenland and into Newington. Once past Lowes and Target on left, go through 2 more sets of lights and keep right to merge onto 95N. This will put you 1 mile from the Maine border while avoiding heavy traffic at the tolls should it exist. There is only about 30 seconds difference in traveling this route over 95. But if traffic is backed up you could save a considerable amount of time.

When returning if traffic is difficult South Bound you can do the same thing in opposite direction.

Or if the traffic is real bad, stay 101 West bound to Exit 8. Give me a call and I will have a cold one, 30amp service waiting. Then there is the snooty Wolfwood estate/camper stop-over place. She has beer and a *little* more room than I do but seems to be getting alot of business over there lately!

Anyway, more than happy to help if you need or want it.

Eric
[/quote]

Gonna make me feel bad Eric. Did wolfie pass on future travel dates. Think we leaving our 5er there for this weekend and then back to NH for 10 days from 8/10-14 at Chocorua and 14-19 at Ashuelot River. If you are near I WILL HAVE A COLD ONE WAITING FOR YA!!

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Joonbee said:


> For Arcadia we'll be staying at Smugglers Den, Southwest Harbor


 Swanny, Wolfie and I are not far off 95 in NH. As far as going into Maine, 95 is your best direct route. Avoiding friday late afternoon and early evening will speed your trip. Also returning on 95 in Maine at or around noon time, on a Sunday, you'll find heavy traffic. Mostly exiting campers heading back to Mass and NH.

To circumvent traffic at the tolls in NH Take the Exeter/Hampton Exit on 95North (Just before the toll literaly) Keep right after the toll on to RT 101 West (saves $1.00). Travel about 2 miles to Exit 11. Stay right and turn right on RT33. Stay on 33 for about 5 miles. You will go through Stratham, Greenland and into Newington. Once past Lowes and Target on left, go through 2 more sets of lights and keep right to merge onto 95N. This will put you 1 mile from the Maine border while avoiding heavy traffic at the tolls should it exist. There is only about 30 seconds difference in traveling this route over 95. But if traffic is backed up you could save a considerable amount of time.

When returning if traffic is difficult South Bound you can do the same thing in opposite direction.

Or if the traffic is real bad, stay 101 West bound to Exit 8. Give me a call and I will have a cold one, 30amp service waiting. Then there is the snooty Wolfwood estate/camper stop-over place. She has beer and a *little* more room than I do but seems to be getting alot of business over there lately!

Anyway, more than happy to help if you need or want it.

Eric
[/quote]

Gonna make me feel bad Eric. Did wolfie pass on future travel dates. Think we leaving our 5er there for this weekend and then back to NH for 10 days from 8/10-14 at Chocorua and 14-19 at Ashuelot River. If you are near I WILL HAVE A COLD ONE WAITING FOR YA!!

Jim
[/quote]

OOOHHH!! Tease me! Yup Judi let me know!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> For Arcadia we'll be staying at Smugglers Den, Southwest Harbor


 Swanny, Wolfie and I are not far off 95 in NH. As far as going into Maine, 95 is your best direct route. Avoiding friday late afternoon and early evening will speed your trip. Also returning on 95 in Maine at or around noon time, on a Sunday, you'll find heavy traffic. Mostly exiting campers heading back to Mass and NH.

To circumvent traffic at the tolls in NH Take the Exeter/Hampton Exit on 95North (Just before the toll literaly) Keep right after the toll on to RT 101 West (saves $1.00). Travel about 2 miles to Exit 11. Stay right and turn right on RT33. Stay on 33 for about 5 miles. You will go through Stratham, Greenland and into Newington. Once past Lowes and Target on left, go through 2 more sets of lights and keep right to merge onto 95N. This will put you 1 mile from the Maine border while avoiding heavy traffic at the tolls should it exist. There is only about 30 seconds difference in traveling this route over 95. But if traffic is backed up you could save a considerable amount of time.

When returning if traffic is difficult South Bound you can do the same thing in opposite direction.

Or if the traffic is real bad, stay 101 West bound to Exit 8. Give me a call and I will have a cold one, 30amp service waiting. Then there is the snooty Wolfwood estate/camper stop-over place. She has beer and a *little* more room than I do but seems to be getting alot of business over there lately!

Anyway, more than happy to help if you need or want it.

Eric
[/quote]

X2

But just remember that at this time of the year, almost any road in Maine is chuck full of traffic. Going where your headed, you'll end up on Rte 1, no matter what I guess. And up through Booth Bay it will be well traveled most of the time.

peace,
and good luck!!

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its funny you say full of traffic, we went to Savannah and they were complaining of the high price at the parking garages and how bad the traffic was. Compared to DC its was a cake walk. The garage rate was a steal for us and their rush hour traffic was our Sunday midday traffic. Guess traffic is relevant to where your from.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

This is GREAT info, we are leaving RI, where we've been this week and driving up to Maine tomorrow. We did come over GW bridge last Saturday - awful, awful, traffic, from PA there were 3 accidents and our 5 hour drive time ended up being 9, that was with just one stop for food and 4 kids in the back seat, we were so happy to get here, LOL!

Will keep this page up for Dave to look over.......

Have fun in Maine Swanny, we have lots of activities planned.

Ali


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks BritsOnTour, we will and you do the same. We will be very busy also, and I can't wait!!!! We like the directions Joonbee gave. Although we might change It up a bit for an overnite stay somewhere.

have fun, Swanny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - just can't let this one pass on by!!! Yup, Joonbee's directions are the best







and egregg57's detour directions around the Hampton tolls are spot on if you need them. btw, Joonbee...I hope you know better than to take Eric too seriously .... you are AWAYS welcome here!!! In fact, you are _*ALL*_ welcome here...anytime, whether you're just passing through (we know how to drive too and would be happy to meet you near whatever road you're travelling on) or if you need a place to park the rig and get a good night's sleep, let the kids and/or dogs blow of some steam, etc. Yeah, there's _*a little *_more room here and, Eric, even you







are invited to come by _*again*_.

We've had great visits with some Outbackers and sure hope to have many more. Have a great trip, Swanny. (and lady Di). We are 5 hrs from Acadia so please colme by if it works for you. Our doors are open if it fits with your schedules.


----------

